# Childhood memories for 30 somethings



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Any of the other 30 somethings out there remember this one from Sesame St?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVBuSXxHdNY


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

I can't watch youtube here, but you should post that Muppet Show clip with the two old guys and that other old guy.  I bet folks here'd get a kick out of it.  

Mark


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 

The two you are referring to would be Statler & Waldorf 

Kent SA# 4468 
LNER Mallard


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

That's them!

Milton Berle (SP?) is the other old guy.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Cookie Monster overcame temptation and got the train through.  I really love the Muppets!

Llyn


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Per Mark's request.....atlhough this one isn't train related.....Milton Berle VS. Statler and Waldorf 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGfx3QAV64M


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

And if we're gonna talk about Henson and the muppets, someone has to mention "The Dark Chrystal" 

Kent SA# 4468 
LNER Mallard


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I  always  did enjoy the MUPPETS.  I watched every program and I am  62


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm 40-something and never watched'em even way back in the 60's or that creepy Rogers character

The four cornerstones of my childhood:
 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RzCB3VRruE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALzDcMDhf2o
 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RzCB3VRruEhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dOc0XQue0Y&feature=related
 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy4kF1YjDs8&feature=related

...kinda explains an awful lot when I think about it../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the Statler and Waldorf stuff. I loved those guys as a kid. I also remember a show on PBS that had a lionel train in the closing credits. I don't remember much about it, but I've been looking for it for a while. All I remember is that it showed a night scene on a layout and had a train running by the camera. Any guesses? 
Russ


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I watched the Muppets when my kids were small - tackers we call 'em around these parts. 

Anyway I must admit to enjoying the programmes as much as they did.  I think, therefore, the title of the thread should have been 30 - 90 somethings. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ 

I remember the opening and closing credits of Mr. Rogers Neighborhood having a nicely detailed diorama of a 
neighborhood and at times I believe that it had a train too? Could that be the show you remember? 

Chas


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 02/27/2008 9:00 AM
Mark, 

The two you are referring to would be Statler & Waldorf 

Kent SA# 4468 
LNER Mallard
Two wonderfully memorable Muppet characters from way back. I don't recall ever learning their names until now. Cool !


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Vic,

Being in my mid 40's I can' say all but Speed for me. Speed well as the sesame street gang all hit our house after my brother arrived in 1965. I went more to Johnny Quest, Gigantor, Ray Rayner, Garfield Goose........ I hadn't seen the third one since probably 1967.


 


 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlWaTAZUxUQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV_-u9sxYZM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAGkjFVY43I

https://www.lakeclaremont.com/prod_page.php?isbn=978-1-893121-17-1


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

All the Warner Bros like Buggs Bunny and the Road Runner. Deputy Dog, Underdog, Pink Panther and Tom &Jerry were my favs. Heck I still get a kick out of the Muppets tho.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky & Bullwinkle


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Waldorf's wife was Astoria. 

Love the muppets!

Ok. Anybody remember a marionette animation with submarines? There was a war between the Terrans who lived on land and the Atlantans who lived in the sea. Whenever the Terran base was attacked, the sirens would sound and the building would sink into the ground... I think I was 7 last time I saw it, would have been '65.

I remember the Barron Barracuda biting Diver Dan's finger.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Diver Dan was a rarity on the Ray Rayner show but I can remember it like it was yesterday.
I also remember RR talking about how his initials were all over the country at all Railroad crossings./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

There was also Fractured Fairy tales, Underdog, and yes always the Muppet show. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCPa4Rci7ec

Then there was Clutch Cargo with his pals Spinner and Paddlefoot./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9ExD2DQMes


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

No wonder the world is in such a state... the ones that grew up watching that stuff are now running the place...


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Hate to say it but it's many of the second wave Boomers or Yuppies AND their puppies that are in charge./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

Chas,
No, it was not Mr. Rogers Neighborhood. That show only had the trolley. I fear I'll never remember the name of the show I'm looking for. I seem to remember it haveing the word "Jot" in it, but I'm not really sure. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif

Maybe one day it'll come to me.
Russ


----------

